# South Bend Signal



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Roaming the Dealer Hall during the recent NGRC in Denver, I found a display with Dwarf Signals (www.sbsignal.com) mounted next to an LGB Switch being activated by a micro switch mounted between the points.
Assuming I could find a way to mount the signal on LGB’s 1203 accessory switch, I purchased a set.
By milling the top of the 1203 and by playing with the position/orientation of the signal and the switch machine, I was able to mount the signals and provide car clearance.
The signal lamps are LED’s and come with 2 different size resistors, I wanted to use the same battery as the one for the Linker, so I used a 1.5k resistor.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Or..., you could make your own for next to nothing.


----------

